

[Explain] news.ycombinator.com - hollywoodcole

I couldn't find any additional info on this site except the Guidlines. Can the users explain:<p>- the Karma use (points?)
 - Is 20 Karma when your able to see the down mod capability
 - why Google is the only way to search the site
======
bayareaguy
As far as searching goes, there is also that old favorite: brute force linear
search.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3>

...

~~~
bayareaguy
More seriously, perhaps there should at least be a link to

Google Custom Search for YCombinator -
[http://www.google.com/coop/cse?cx=010873684121060933661:c5rc...](http://www.google.com/coop/cse?cx=010873684121060933661:c5rcz5pdhti)

somewhere on the site.

Actually the best place may be on the submit page, along with a polite note to
encourage potential submitters to first check if someone else has submitted
the same story.

------
rms
25 points is when you get downmod

Some people have written external searches for news.yc, but google on
site:ycombinator.com is mostly the way to go. I figured PG would write a
search for news.yc before the release of Arc, but he didn't, so we'll get an
internal news.yc eventually or never.

~~~
cawel
I have a friend who's 22 of karma and can downmod, so there must be something
else...

